# UMTS Stick mit geringem Empfang - Was tun???



## jayson (8. Februar 2009)

hi 

ich habe einen kumpel der ein notebook mit vista in verbindung mit einem umts-stick nutzt (aktueller vodafone stick - schwarz)... in seiner wohnung, hat er nur schlecht empfang, was sicherlich auch mit dem neubau (stahlbeton) zu tun hat... jedoch im dachgeschoss... wenn man am fenster sitzt ist der empfang besser!! und wir wohnen nur 35 kilometer von berlin entfernt!!! eigentlich müsste viel mehr drin sein!!

nun die frage, würde eine externe antenne etwas bringen um den empfang zu verbessern....?????

oder würde es etwas bringen von dem stick auf eine pcmia-umts-karte umzusteigen...????

bzw kann man in vista irgendwelche softwareeinstellungen vornehmen um die sache zu verbessern??

danke im voraus...


----------



## jayson (9. Februar 2009)

hat wirklich keiner eine idee??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

jayson schrieb:


> nun die frage, würde eine externe antenne etwas bringen um den empfang zu verbessern....?????
> 
> Könnte durchaus was bringen, aber ich wüsste nicht wie man an dem Stick ne Antenne anschließen kann...
> 
> ...




Ist der Empfang den vor dem haus viel besser?
Also wenn er damit raus geht?

Ich hab selber den stick von Vodafone. wenn ich den am Fenster hab, hab ich 4von5 Balken Empfang und wenn ich im haus rum laufe im schlimmsten Fall 2von5, aber selbst mit nur 2 Balken ist der Empfang immer noch so gut das ich problemlos surfen kann, das merkt man nur bei Downloads


----------



## LionelHudz (9. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab auch den Novatel Stick und keine Problem, wohne ebenfalls ca. 20 km vor Berlin. Hab 3-4 von 5 Balken und wohne Paterre. Wie gesagt sollte der aber schon am Fenster sein da im Haus auch nur 2 Balken, reicht aber zum Surfen, zum saugen brauchste natürlich schon mind. 4. Wo genau wohst Du den, im N,O, S oder W von Berlin ? Was sagt die UMTS Abdeckungskarte ?


----------



## jayson (9. Februar 2009)

hi

also ich wohne zwischen berlin und frankfurt oder also rechts neben berlin...
am fenster ist der empfang eindeutig besser und draußen erst recht... aber es muss doch ein möglichkeit geben, in der wohnung vollen oder besseren empfang zu erhalten....

mit zwei balken kann man auch surfen, aber wirklich angenehm ist das nicht!!!! 

gibt es eventuell umts antennen???


----------



## exa (9. Februar 2009)

bleibt das problem wie du die antenne an den pc bekommst...

du bräuchtes also eig eine karte oder stick mit antennen buchse


----------



## SlimShady99 (9. Februar 2009)

hmm der stick wird per usb mit dem rechner verbundem, oda? dann nim ein paar  USB-Verlängerungskabel und kleb den z.b. in der nähe vom Fenster fest.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

SlimShady99 schrieb:


> hmm der stick wird per usb mit dem rechner verbundem, oda? dann nim ein paar  USB-Verlängerungskabel und kleb den z.b. in der nähe vom Fenster fest.




So hab ichs auch gemacht 

Bei Ebay gibts billige Verlängerungen ab 2€


----------



## SlimShady99 (9. Februar 2009)

Jop ich hab das selbe mit meinem Fritz Wlan stick gemacht, ohne Verlängerung würde der imma noch auf boden liegen und dann is der empfang echt bescheiden...


----------



## jayson (9. Februar 2009)

na gut, wenn es nicht so richtig anders funktioniert, werde ich die sache mit der usb-verlängerung ausprobieren... 

trotzdem danke...


----------



## amdintel (1. März 2009)

von welcher Firma ist denn dein UMTS Stick   ?
bei meinem , also meines hat einen kleinen Antennen Anschluss und ich habe mal gegooglent, es gibt dafür Antennen  und dafür Antennen Verstärker.
ich betreibe z.z meins mit einem 10 meter Langen USB Kabel , weil ich das nicht so nah bei mir haben will, das Stick hängt bei mir in 10 meter Entfernung an der Wand ,
die Daten Rate ist unverändert gleich geblieben mit dem 10 Meter Kabel  .


----------



## rebel4life (1. März 2009)

Gibt es für das Laptop kein Modul bzw. hat es keinen Slot für so ein UMTS Modul? Meins hat so eins drin, da kann man sogar per Pigtail Buchse eine andere Antenne anschließen, die im Laptop ist aber schon sehr gut. Eine PCMIA Karte lohnt sich sicher, sofern diese eine Buchse für die Antenne besitzt, ansonsten ist es natürlich bescheiden.


----------



## amdintel (1. März 2009)

> Eine PCMIA Karte lohnt sich sicher, sofern diese eine Buchse für die Antenne besitzt, ansonsten ist es natürlich bescheiden.


lohnt sich sicher nicht, weil die kann man nicht am PC anschließen, die USB Sticks gehen überall auch am Mac PC oder Book, mein läuft sogar mit Linux .
Hier geht es um dem Empfang um so besser der ist, so besser ist die Geschw. denke  ich mal.


----------



## rebel4life (1. März 2009)

Gute Karten haben aber einen Pigtailanschluss, bei USB Geräten muss man diesen meist erst montieren. 

Wieso sollte der Stick nicht unter Linux laufen?  Mein Adapter soll unter Linux laufen, nur hab ich das Problem dass ich einen neueren Kernel als wie im Howto nutze und deswegen nicht mehr diese Devices habe, die, die diese ersetzen sollen gehen aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## amdintel (1. März 2009)

die Frage wäre noch, wo bekommt man das zu kaufen ?
also eine Antenne und 15 m langes Kabel ?
ich habe vor mir nen Antenne auf dem Balkon zu machen,
hat Satun Oder Media Markt so was ?
(   ich bestelle generell nichts über das I-Net, das hat auch seinen Grund )


----------



## jayson (1. März 2009)

wie schon im thread geschrieben, ist der einfachste weg, eine usb-verlängerung zu verlegen... und dann den stick dort anzuschliessen... einfach am fenster oder der gewünschten position befestigen..


----------



## amdintel (1. März 2009)

das mit dem Fenster  ist so ziemlicher Unsinn , die Funk Strahlen die im GHZ Bereich liegen,
gehen auch locker durch Wende , wenn  diese nicht aus Stahl Beton sind ,
das mit der USB Verlängerung ist hier nur eine Notlösung,
jedenfalls kommt  bei mir eine Extra Antenne  mit 15 Meter Kabel auf dem Balkon,  denn ich bin nun sehr oft sehr lange online ,  diese Funk Strahlen in der nähe , so gesund ist das wirklich nicht und wenn der Empfang besser ist, braucht das UMTS Stick auch mit weniger Sendeleitung Senden , das auf jedenfall  besser  und die optimale Lösung . 
Noch mal die Frage.... wo bekommt man das zu kaufen ?
vielleicht baue ich mir diese Antenne auch selber *g*  muss ich mal aus rechen , wie lang
der Antennen Strahler sein muss , oder ich verkürze den mit einer Spule etwas ? 
jetzt brauche ich mal die Sende Frequenz, wo O2 UMTS Sendet, damit ich weis,  wie lang ich die Antenne machen muss ? weis  das wer ?


----------



## amdintel (1. März 2009)

das 10 Meter lange USB Kabel ist wieder ab,
ich habe von meinem kleinen DVB-T Fernseher einfach 
die Antenne davon angeschlossen der Stecker passt zufällig


----------



## jayson (2. März 2009)

schön schön...


----------



## amdintel (2. März 2009)

mal zum Allgemeinen Info , es hat mich auch  interessiert , die Daten Rate ist mit dem Standard Kabel was zu dem Stick gehört und der Externen Antenne ,
ca. um 150/450 kBits besser , ich habe Nachts gemessen ,
 wo man davon ausgehen kann, dass das I-Net nicht mehr so stakt ausgelastet ist .
die Messung von jetzt entspricht etwa einer DSL Geschw. von DSL 2000 ?


----------



## rebel4life (4. März 2009)

Das Kabel deines DVB-T Empfängers mag zwar gehen, aber die Dämpfung wird so hoch sein, dass sich der Gewinn in Grenzen hält...

---> Entweder ordentliche Antenne kaufen oder eine Leitung legen lassen.


----------



## amdintel (9. März 2009)

viel Ahnung und davon genug ?`
bei 1 Meter langen KAbel ist die Dämpfuhng unwichtig,
die DVB-T Antenne zusammen geschoben, hat genau die richtige länge 
vom Strahler für das Netz , ich habe glück das der Stgecker von der Antenne zum Stick passt ,
ich habe leider auch etwas Empfangs Probleme "ohne " 
extra Antenne habe ich nur UMTS,mit der DVB-T Antenne HSPDA also ca. 80 % schnellerer 
Internet Zugang ! Es gibt sogar Externe Antennen speziell mit Verstärke .
Allerdings kommt es auf  das Stick an, gibt diese billigen die keinen Extra Antenne Anschluss haben< von  T-Com und D2  .

PS ich habe hier mit der Extra Antenne einen recht guten Empfang und fast die max 
Leistung die möglich ist , bei längeren downloads oder wenn man einen Radio tracker noch nebenbei laufen hat, ist UMTS alleine  etwas zu langsam .

Noch fragen ?


----------



## jayson (9. März 2009)

thanks für die erklärung.. ich bleibe erstmal bei der usb verlängerung... und wenn es nicht reicht bauen wir eine antenne an...


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

kann man ausprobieren , wenn das nicht hilft musste 
zu Trick 17 greifen,
langes Antennen  Kabel Verstärker  (nicht irgend eins, sondern, eins was für das Band geeignet ist ) dazwischen , und eine Gute UMTS / HSDPA Richt Antenne auf dem Balkon oder Dach   , 
auf die nächste Funk Zelle   aus richteten . 
 wenn das Stick keinen Anschluss für Antenne hat kannste das knicken .


----------

